# Karfreitag rückt näher



## Franz_16 (7. April 2004)

Hallo Boardies! 
Wie ihr ja wisst bin ich einer der besten Köche des Landes.

Am Karfreitag solls den heute erbeuteten Karpfen geben, Filet hab ich schon gemacht. 
Jetzt fehlt mir nur die zündende Idee, wie ich den meiner Family verkaufen soll  

Was gibts bei euch am Karfreitag?


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Hallo Franz, 

bei uns gibt es Bachforellen "Müllerin Art" und einen Saibling.

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Ich würde den Karpfen frittieren!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Kartoffelsalat mit tiefkühlgefrorener Scholle
Übrigens hab ich in meiner 30-jährigen Anglerzeit bereits 3 Schollen hier im Rheinland im Rhein gefangen.
Leider mag ich ausser Scholle, Seezunge und Heringsstipp sowie Dosenfisch nichts, was ich im Süsswasser fange. Ich gehe schon laufen, wenn da was in der Pfanne liegt.


----------



## harley (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

und bei uns gibt fritierte felchenfilet im bierteig, dazu frühkartoffeln und einen feinen salat........ mmmmmhhhhhhhhh da freu ich mich schon drauf!!

harley


----------



## Case (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bachforelle in Mandel gebraten.
Muß ich halt Freitagmorgen noch fangen...grins..

@Franz
Den Karpfen würd ich etweder in den Grill, oder paniert wie ein Schnitzel.

Case


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Tja und ich werde mich am Karfreitag an den kulinarischen Fischdelikatessen des skandinavischen Buffets auf der Colorline nach Oslo laben. :q  :q


----------



## Knobbes (7. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Das kommt darauf an, ob ich am Freitag früh was fange, falls wenn, wird es Bach- oder Regenbogenforelle angebraten mit Mandeln und Kräütern geben mit Salzkartoffeln.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## seeteufel 2 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

dorsch mit spezialkäsefüllung lecker und kartofellli
eimer bier dazu #g  #g  #g  #g  #g  #g 

gruss der seeteufel


----------



## JonasH (8. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bei uns gibts Dorade!!!! Ich freu mich schon total, eine machen wir in Salzkruste und die anderen braten wir in Oliven Öl mit Kräutern! *jam jam jam*


----------



## Allroundangler (8. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bei uns gibts eigentlich jedes Jahr Karpfen am Karfreitag.....
Mhhhh legga freu mir auch schon  :q 
Kannst deine Filets ja auch auf die Fränkischeart machen Bier mit Mehl mischen damit Karpfen einpinseln (natürlich vorher Pfeffern und Salzen) und dann Semmelbrösel drauf und Fritiert mega lecker (solange der Karpfen nicht modert  :q )


----------



## Franz_16 (8. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

@SchlotJunior  
das ist eine gute Idee, so werd ichs machen... muss heute Abend nur noch abschmecken welches Bier sich dafür am besten eignet :q


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bei uns gibts morgen Pazifischen Wildlachssteak. Hört sich gut an ne ? Ist aber nix besonderes. Ja und am Sonntag Kaninchen ( der arme Osterhase ) und am Montag Entenbrustfilet Männlich. Würde lieber ein Weib vernaschen  :q


----------



## Knobbes (8. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

@Franz,
du machst es richtig,ich glaub ich will morgen doch lieber Karpfen, dann hab ich heut auch was davon, so wie du.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

So, der Karpfen ist verspeist  

Das Rezept von Allroundangler hab ich ausprobiert, und war begeistert. Langsam glaube ich doch, dass man die Franken gebrauchen kann :q


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bei mir gab es Heute Bachforelle und Barsch.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Kalle25 (9. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Zanderfilet, Salzkartoffeln und grüne Soße. Kam echt gut


----------



## Mac Gill (10. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bei uns gab es, wie immer, Hefeklöße mit Vanillesoße.

Das gibt es bei uns immer am Kafreitag, seit ich zurückdenken kann.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Allroundangler (10. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

@ Franzl 
Wenn das Rezept nix taugen würde würd ich mich weigern die Karpfen so zu essen aber es taugt ja Gott sei Dank :q :m


----------



## arno (10. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Moin!
Spinat, Salzkartoffeln und Spiegelei!


----------



## chippog (11. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

kliesche und seeskorpion vom vormittag samt tintenfisch, seehecht, roter und grauer knurrhahn (in bester qualität und weit unter preis von einem angelkumpel besorgt, der momentan auch fischverkäufer ist, allerdings nicht von selbstgefangenem fisch!) alles vorsichtig gedünstet mit gebundener weissweinbutterkrabbensosse, kartoffeln salat, muscadet und sancerre... und da das alles so geilich lecker war, vor allem die klieschen und die hornhechte, ass ich mal wieder viel zu schnell, so dass die anderen kaum wein abbekommen haben.............. frohe ostern!!!


----------



## JonasH (14. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Soo... ich habe die Bilder gerade von der cam geholt, für alle die noch keine Dorade (goldbrasse) gesehen haben hab ich mal ein bild...
Man kann sie einfach in Mehl welzen und mit ein paar kräutern in die Pfanne haun! IS super!


----------



## Knobbes (16. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Interessant, wieder was gelernt.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## chippog (18. April 2004)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

doraden sind was ganz feines! habe ich auf den kanaren frisch vom haken in die pfanne fangen, braten und essen dürfen! uiuiuiui!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Bei uns wird es Knurrhahn mit ??? geben. Hat jemand n gutes Rezept für mich?


----------



## Black Fox (20. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Hi!
Ich wollt euch mal folgendes fragen und zwar hab ich voriges Jahr am 08.07.07 ein 85er Aal gefangen. Den hab ich damals gleich eingefroren, aber ich hab den voll vergessen im Gefrierschrank. ich will den heute in der Pfanne braten, kann ich den dann noch essen oder is der schon zu alt? Weil in der Regel sagt man ja immer höchstens ein halbes Jahr nach dem Einfrieren sollte er gegessen werden.

Mfg Puffer


----------



## chippog (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

den aal auftauen, über nacht einsalzen und ordentlich warm räuchern. beim verzehr den schnaps nicht vergessen. das sollte noch gut funzen. als einzige alternative habe ich persönlich nur den mülleimer, da für mich ranziges fischfett nur geräuchert geht. fischfett wird nämlich auch im gefrierer langsam ranzig!

knurrhähne kannst du in grätenfreie stückchen in hühnerbrühe garen und "an" pasta mitsammt fuschpesto (aus etwas getrocknetem weissbrot, ner tasse  geschälter und gemahlener mandeln, citronensaft, knoblauch ner tasse olivenöl, salz, pfeffer und wasser nach bedarft, alles mit dem mixerstab vermengt) nebst einem salat deiner wahl reichen. ein trockenes pilzken, ein eben so trockener weisswein oder (is ja pfastänzait) grüner tee passt.


----------



## Fishaholic (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Ich hab die Knurhähne von der Mittelgräte befreit (zum Filetieren waren sie mir zu klein, da wär nicht viel übrig geblieben) und zusammen mit den Schellfischfilets gesalzen und leicht gepfeffert.
Petersilie gehackt und mit saurer Sahne und etwas Cocktailsoße vermischt.
3 Paprikas, 1 kleine Zuchini und 1 Zwiebel gewürfelt
Die Kartoffeln geschält, geviertelt,gesalzen noch etwas Kümmel drauf und in Dampfgarer gebeben
Die Zwiebeln in etwas Butterschmalz goldbraun angeschwitzt, dann die Paprikas dazu, später die Zuchini ... das ganze etwas gewürzt und mit fränkischem Weisswein abgeschmeckt und dann püriert
Die Fische (zuerst die Knurrhähne) von beiden Seiten gebraten
Angerichtet hab ichs dann so:
Filets mit dem Saure Sahne Gemisch bestrichen und großzügig mit Ruccola abgedeckt
Die Kartoffeln mit dem Püree (nicht zu viel) "garniert"
Hätten eigentlich zwei getrennte Gerichte werden können, war aber doch sehr lecker (sah auch sehr lecker aus)
MFG


----------



## chippog (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

wie gross waren die knurrhähne denn? ab achtzehn zentimeter ungefähr filetiere ich. mittelgräten rausschneiden und fast grätenfrei filetieren kommt für mich aufs gleiche raus. so'n paar gräten von der wirbelsäule zur seitenlinie bleiben eigentlich immer drin, stören aber nicht weiter, wenn die knurris nicht grösser werden, sprich so ab fünfundzwanzig, dreissig zentimeter. klingt sehr lecker, dein rezept! chipp aus göteborg


----------



## Fishaholic (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

die waren so zwischen 20 und 25 cm geschätzt. Wegen den Gräten habe ich selbst von meiner Freundin keine Beschwerden bekommen 
wenn ich normal Filetiere kommen die Bauchgräten weg, da wäre mir bei denen zu viel Fleisch mit Hops gegangen.


----------



## chippog (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

ja, das ist leider das problem bei den knurrhähnen. und meistens sind es nicht so viele, dass es für eine mahlzeit reicht. die gräten können aber auch komplett dran bleiben um nach dem garen vom filet getrennt zu werden. chipp


----------



## Acipenser (24. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Knurrhahn habe ich bisher nie filetiert: Kopf und Flossen ab und in guter Brühe sanft gar ziehen lassen. War auch immer gut.

Ansonsten unser Karfreitagsessen: Spargel, Salzkartoffeln, Crepes, hausgemachte Sauce Hollandaise. Fisch wollten meine Weibsen leider nicht dazu, hätte sonst Seehecht in brauner Butter gebraten. Ging aber auch so und zum satt werden hatten wir genug.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Fishaholic (24. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

bekommt man bei uns seehecht auch zum kaufen? Sehr lecker der Fisch! Und frisch filetiert er sich fast von selbst


----------



## Acipenser (28. März 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

ich wollte, ich könnte sagen, dass ich den Seehecht selbst gefangen hätte. Leider habe ich die Filets nur aus der Tiefkühltheke vom real für sehr kleines Geld.


Schau mal in alle Tiefkühltheken, die mehr bieten, als  Fischstäbchen.


----------



## chippog (2. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

wie, die haut läst du dran?


----------



## Acipenser (4. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

die Haut vom Knurrhahn? Die ziehe ich nach dem Kochen ab.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*



Acipenser schrieb:


> die Haut vom Knurrhahn? Die ziehe ich nach dem Kochen ab.


??? Der arme Ralf ( Knurri), das hat er nun doch nicht verdient!!!


----------



## chippog (6. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

einen augenblick herr grosskatze! die ähnlichkeit zwischen knurrhähnen und knurri ist allein schon grössenmähssig nicht existent.

eigentlich ist es ziemlich einfach, die haut vor der zubereitung abzuziehen. hingegen werde ich testen müssen, welche der beiden techniken einen besseren geschmack ergibt. spannend! chippog grüsst knurri!


----------



## Acipenser (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

Knurri und Großkatzen ziehen wir nicht das Fell über die Ohren, muß ja nicht sein. Wir sind ja keine indianische Großmütter.

Auch beim Fisch lasse ich es gerne dran, das Fell oder korrekter gesagt, die Haut, nicht nur beim Knurrhahn, auch meine Dorschfilets schmecken mir auf der Haut gebraten besser - einmal davon abgesehen, dass sie besser zusammen halten.

Mahlzeit


----------



## chippog (8. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

also gebraten stimme ich mächtig zu, mit haut ist mir lieber! auch im ganzen gedünstet und so! aber aufläufe und suppen lasse ich dann doch lieber hautfrei. das gestöhne der empfindlichen will ich mir dann doch nicht antun. hat schon jemand von euch kleinere lumbfilets mit haut gebraten? ich finds klasse! chippselchen


----------



## Acipenser (9. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

klar, in Suppen und Aufläufe gehört kein Fisch mit Haut. Ich dachte auch nur an gebratenen und gedünsteten Fisch. Wenn die Haut dünn und rösch gebraten ist, kann man die auch gut mit essen,  allerdings dickeres Fell dagegen...


----------



## chippog (10. April 2008)

*AW: Karfreitag rückt näher*

über drei vier kilo würde ich bei lumb nicht gehen, aber ich habe mal nen "blind"test mit meinen angelkumpels gemacht, und nicht informiert, dass die haut noch dran sitzt. die haben mit gutem appetit gegessen und wollten mir nicht glauben, dass die haut am filet sass. zum glück war noch ein kleines stück zum zeigen über. die haut kann auch in dünne streifen geschnitten scharf gebraten werden und mit salz und pfeffer gewürzt oben aufs gebratene filet gelegt werden. tip: das geht nur mit einem sehr scharfen messer, vor allem bei lachs- und lumbhaut. c aus g


----------

